# my mice finally on here!



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

my baby mouse, does anyone know what colour she is? i figured she is a variagated she wasthe only one that wasn't a tan and her mum is a simmilar pattern.
















both pictures are of oros my adult female. i think she is a broken black tan.
















both pictures are of merlin my partners male mouse who is here on his holidays at the moment.i think he is a broken chocolate tan.
















both of these two are of madam who i have no idea what colour she is. she is kind of champagneish in real life.








and this one is of my partners little female she kept from the last litter that has again come to stay for a while. it is unless i'm mistaken a chocolate tan.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

merlin is the dad of the possible variegated and also the chocolate tan and they are litter mates too.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

They are darlinggg!!! Cant help ya on the colors tho! I could help you if they were dogs!! The last one looks like a brown fox to me!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you're mostly right. Madam looks to be a (dark) champagne or possibly argente, but if none of her relatives are agouti or argente, she's champagne.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, cute mice! I love your mousie the Variegated? in the top pic.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

i don't know what madam's parents were i got her from work and she was just down as a 'fancy mouse' i wondered on argente but her hair doesn't have a different base colour when you part it. and i have no idea what colour the variegated is.


----------

